# Coyotes invade NYC



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A bit weird to see something like a coyote in the city..........maybe it's werewolves.

http://www.livescience.com/animals/urban-wildlife-nyc-100507.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Or werecoyotes?

Like deer, they adapt perfectly to urban environments. We have them in our area as well.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

We have them here in Virginia too. They were supposed to have been brought in to take care of the deer problem.......Thought the hunters did that that!


----------

